# The Larry 2



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Full disclosure: I did not accept any compensation for the following endorsement:










I love this little flashlight. It's the perfect wall inspection tool. It clips in the side pocket. 160 lumens is very bright and the laser pointer is great for pointing out high stuff. In addition, it exposes more imperfections, and is a lot easier to drag around a clean house then a corded halogen light. It also works great as a portable work light. Just thought I'd share since I stared at these things for over a year on the paint store counter before buying one. Now, I wouldn't want to live without it!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I bought a laser/pen at Walgreens and when I wanted to use it on a job it was dead by then.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I bought a laser/pen at Walgreens and when I wanted to use it on a job it was dead by then.


The Larry2 feels very well constructed. Although I've only had mine for 3-4 weeks, so I'm not sure how it will hold up long term.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Love the name.

I'd like to see the Moe1, Curly3, and Shemp4 :thumbsup:


----------



## ttalbon (Aug 6, 2009)

I can't even remember the Larry 1.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

ttalbon said:


> I can't even remember the Larry 1.


Hmmm......makes me wonder........could it be:











Or maybe:










Or going purely by age:










Or based on greatness:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I finally broke down a while ago and bought one. I thought they were goofy but now that I tried it I like it a lot. It needs a clapper type finding device tho cuz I can't find it when I need it.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I found my Larry light. Still works. Just wanted to bump this thread while I'm on a roll


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ttalbon said:


> I can't even remember the Larry 1.


The original Larry is still in the POS displays at my local lumberyard. No laser pointer.

I first saw the Larry 2 at the Parr Lumber in Forest Grove, OR last week. With the exception of RH, those Oregonians are pretty cutting edge.


----------

